# geplanten Löschteich als Badeteich nutzen?



## julian.k. (9. Sep. 2020)

Hallo! 
Bin neu hier im Forum und wollte gleich mal grundsätzlich einiges wissen.

also geplant ist ein löschteich welcher uns vorgeschrieben wurde um unseren betrieb im brandfall zu retten. 
der doch muss mindestens eine ständige kapazität von etwa 450m3 aufweisen. eine pufferzone soll das volumen im notfall auf 725m3 steigern können. 
jetzt gehts zu meiner eigentlichen frage.
das wasser kommt von einer drainage, welche um unsere stallungen im schotter liegt. das ist eine dachfläche von ca. 2200m2. die drainage soll den teich mit wasser versorgen. ein abflussrohr geht weiter in eine andere drainage um den teich nicht überlaufen zu lassen. 
jedoch werden wir die pufferzone in der regel nie verwenden da das wasser in die drainage abläuft wenn es zu viel regnet. 

könnte mir jemand grundsätzlich weiterhelfen wie die form, filterung bzw. pflanzen aussehen soll?? 
dachte grundsätzlich an pflanzenfilter der mit luftheber gespeist wird. 
2 bodenabläufe? oder reicht ein großer mit großem dm? 
 vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Ippo (9. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Julian.k  Willkommen.

Nur so nebenbei 


julian.k. schrieb:


> das wasser kommt von einer drainage, welche um unsere stallungen im schotter liegt. das ist eine dachfläche von ca. 2200m2. die drainage soll den teich mit wasser versorgen.


Das Wasser vom Dach wurde in deinen Teich leiten so Lage du keine kupferrinne hast. Das Drainage Wasser würde ich nicht in den Teich leiten. Das hat zu viel Nährstoffe.
Einmal vom Stall und vom Rasen. 0der andere versiegelten Flächen. Egal ob Mist oder Mutterboden beides Fließt durch das Kies in dein Drainage-Rohr und landet im Teich. Wo drüber sich die Algen freuen und dein Filter irgendwann nicht mehr hinterher kommt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## julian.k. (9. Sep. 2020)

danke für deine antwort. 
wir haben keine dachrinne. das wasser tropft vom dach direkt auf den rollschotter unter welchen die drainage liegt.
es kommt also kaum was vom mutterboden da diese drainage sehr seicht liegt. 
von mist oder anderen flächen kommt sowieso nicht hinein. aber allein das viele regenwasser macht nichts aus? ansonsten könnte man bei starken lauf der drainage einfach den teich umgehen.


----------



## Ippo (9. Sep. 2020)

julian.k. schrieb:


> aber allein das viele regenwasser macht nichts aus?


Eigentlich nicht ,wenn du nicht ganz sich bist kannst dir Wasserteststreifen hohlen. Teste dein Wasser was aus dem Rohr kommt. Die kannst du fotografieren und hier hoch laden. Da können dir hier einige helfen.

Zu deiner Teichplanung. Die große ist ziemlich heftig. Auch in der Filterung und laufenden kosten( Strom ).
Mein Vorschlag: Wenn das bau-rechtlich geht mach zwei Teich draus. Ein höheren (zum schwimmen mit Filteranlage) und ein tieferen als großen Wasserspeicher. Der mittels Überlauf vom Schwimmteich befühlt wird. Nehm dir Zeit bei der Planung und lesen, lesen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## julian.k. (11. Sep. 2020)

das wäre in der regel kein problem denke ich. die 450m3 sollten im fall der fälle entnommen werden können. 
wenn das zwei getrennte teiche sind die aber verbunden sind sollte das auch passen. 
wie würdest du da vorgehen? wie soll die filterung aussehn? oder kommt man mit einem pflanzenfilter aus? 
kann ich 450m3 ohne viel technik sauber halten? trommelfilter und nachgeschaltener biofilter mit helix zb? 
was ist so die grundsätzliche umwälzung bei größeren schwimmteichen? 
strom kommt betrieblich von der photovoltaikanlage, das könnte man tolerieren. mit ordentlichen luftheber aber vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

was soll das denn für eine "Teichfunktion" werden, wenn man mal vom Löschen absieht? Naturteich zum Ansehen, bei der Größe auch Bötchen fahren, oder schwimmen oder Fische züchten???  Bei dem Füllwasser (Dachwasser) bin ich auch skeptisch. Aus irgendeinem "nicht-Natur-Material" wird die Dachabdichtung sein. Kupfer geht gar nicht, aber bei Bitumen hätte ich auch Bedenken. Hat es länger nicht geregnet, sammelt sich reichlich  Staub auf dem Dach, der dann abgeschwemmt wird (auch Blütenstaub, Blätter und sonstiges Biomaterial). Wie soll das Wasser denn in der Drainage gefangen werden und in den Teich kommen? Da würde ich meine PV- Anlage bemühen eine 1.000 Watt Tauchpumpe dazu zu überreden Grundwasser zu fördern und in den Teich zu pumpen und das Drainagewasser nicht anrühren. Aber- eine interessante Aufgabe, weil da tatsächlich eine Notwendigkeit dahintersteht. Hobby-Teich ja oder nein? 
Gruß Wolf


----------



## julian.k. (11. Sep. 2020)

hallo! 
grundsätzlich wurde mir der teich vorgeschrieben, um a: löschwasser zu verfügung zu haben, und b: das dachwasser gesammelt und gepuffert wird. 
700m2 der dachfläche sind eternit, der rest ein neubau und normale schaumpaneele. 
ich will den teich nicht einfach ungenutzt lassen wenn sich die möglichkeit für sowas ergibt. 
er sollte nur zum baden dienen. evtl einige wenige koi wären auch nett aber nicht der rede wert. meine anforderung- er soll klar sein, einfach, wartungsarm und sicher in der funktion.
den teich kann ich somit planen wie ich will. pflanzenfilter als eigener teich? oder generell nur einen kleinen teich schön richten und den rest der natur überlassen? ich hab da nur infos von koi-teichen bis 100m3. 
ein schwimmteich ist da ja eine andere nummer was filterung und technik anbelangt. 
meine frage - mit welcher technik, bzw. pflanzenfiltervolumen kann man einen teich halbwegs sauber halten? geht es überhaupt rein technisch? 
hier soll der teich hin. die rote linie ist eine seite der drainage.


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Julian,

Eternit? Von wann ist das? Wie alt? Früher war es aus "Asbest-Zement"; gar nicht gut. Die pulverlackierten Dachflächen wären ok, aber was da so alles drauf liegen bleibt eher nicht.  Bei dieser Größenordnung muss man Geld in die Hand nehmen und ausprobieren wäre fatal. Es sollte von Anfang an funktionieren. Ich würde einen Profi fragen - pardon an alle, die sich als Profi fühlen. GGf. sind ja auch welche von Euch von dieser Sorte? Dann mal Akquise - ach das darf man ja nicht.
Sie Dir mal diese Seite an.

https://www.gartenberatung.info/Kun...xFSUQ9MTc0ODEyMSZQQUdFPTE5Jk1JRD04OTA1OA.html

Ich kenne den 12ten von oben, hat auch ne tolle homepage; Größenordnungen von "Teich" die schon gigantisch sind. Wenn die alle soviel Ahnung haben, kann nichts schiefgehen. 

Man muss sich das ja nicht von denen bauen lassen. Beratung und etwas rechnen würde ja ggf. ausreichen. Das geht aus dem Rahmen Hobby-Teich einfach zu weit hinaus. 

Dein "Aufruf" ist auf jeden Fall gut. Je mehr Du weißt, desto mehr weißt Du, dass Du nichts weißt. Gilt hier wie überall. Ich wüsste auf jeden Fall nicht wie das angehen sollte und habe schon ne Menge Erfahrung....

Aber Du solltest uns auf jeden Fall treu bleiben und auf dem Laufenden halten. Ein paar schaue Sätze kommen da bestimmt (und hoffentlich) noch aus dem Forum.

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## julian.k. (11. Sep. 2020)

was ich weiß ist es asbest, jedoch trotzdem lackiert. der stall ist bj 1986?! 

daher wollt ich um gute ratschläge fragen. evtl. hat jemand mit ähnlichen ausmaßen zu tun. 

es würd für mich auch ein 80m3 teich tun als schwimmteich. die frage ist eben wie man was und ob man die restlichen m3 nutzen kann, soll?!  

Danke


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

Wenn Du zwei Teiche machen willst, wäre das ja eine ähnliche Lösung wie meine, nur dass der Naturteich viel größer wäre, was eher gut und schön(er) ist. Und in der Mitte dann ein glasklarer Schwimmteich mit Teichzonen, die aber zum Naturteich gehören. Der Naturteich wird auch ohne Technik funktionieren, wenn der tief genug ist und alle Zonen hat, die er braucht - auch Flachwasser, damit der __ Reiher dort hineingehen kann und den Fischbestand "korrigiert". 

Hört sich spannend an. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Geisy (11. Sep. 2020)

Hier gibt es doch einige die deutlich größere Schwimmteiche haben als 450m³, ich würde mal abwarten was da noch so kommt.

Wolf, der Julian möchte einen Teich ohne viel Technik nicht so wie bei dir.


----------



## julian.k. (11. Sep. 2020)

hast du irgendeine quelle wo ich mir mal durchsehen kann, wie so ein naturbelassener teich funktioniert?!


----------



## Geisy (11. Sep. 2020)

Viele Naturschwimmteiche baut Naturagard. 
Die arbeit mit den Pflanzenfiltern ist aber auch nicht ohne.


----------



## julian.k. (11. Sep. 2020)

hallo geisy. 
viel technik ist jetzt mal relativ. wenns um größere einfache aber effektive dimensionen geht ist das ok. aber bin kein freund von 5 verschiedenen pumpen+2 trommler .... 

so würd ich als biofilter auch einen 4500L bottich vergraben und mit __ hel-x befüllen wenns sein muss.


----------



## Geisy (12. Sep. 2020)

Wie dichtes du den Teich ab, mit Folie?
Der Teichrand sollte so gestaltet sein das auch bei stark Regen keine Erde mit in den Teich spült.
Dann würde ich das Zulauf Wasser nur zum Niveau halten bzw. nachfüllen nehmen und nicht das gesamte da durch laufen lassen.
Du hast sonst bei stark Regen zuviel austausch.
Bei Trockenheit mußt du mit einem Brunnen oder Stadtwasser nachfüllen?
Wie muß man sich diesen Schacht zur Löschwasser entnahme vorstellen und muß der nicht an der tiefsten Stelle stehen?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## julian.k. (12. Sep. 2020)

ja mit folie. teichrand wird eine wiese, danach erst wieder ein erddamm der dann eben die 750m3 fassen könnte. wird nie passieren. 
ja das kann man sicher lösen. es wird darauf hinaus laufen eine kleinerein teich fein zu richten und den großen möglicherweise gar nicht anzurüren. 
schacht wird am rande des teiches betoniert denk ich und da werd ich dann gleich den bodenablauf als quelle nehmen. mal sehn wie wir das genau umsetzen.


----------



## Ippo (13. Sep. 2020)

julian.k. schrieb:


> er sollte nur zum baden dienen. evtl einige wenige koi wären auch nett aber nicht der rede wert.





julian.k. schrieb:


> wie würdest du da vorgehen?


Du denkst Kreuz und quer. Was willst du genau !!!
Mach dir eine Anforderungsliste.



julian.k. schrieb:


> einfach, wartungsarm


 Die ist nicht komplett.
*Was ist wartungsarm für dich ?* 
Pflanzenfilter muss geschnitten und aus gedünnt werden. Ansonsten düngst     dein Teich.
*Welche Maße möchtest du genau  haben von dein Schwimmteich?
Wie willst du bauen ( Schalsteine ) ?
Randgestalltung ?
Fische ja oder Nein?*
 Bei Ja-nein, Ja . Es gibt auch andere Fische als Koi.
*Was ist für dich klares Wasser?*

*Welche Folie so dein Teich bekommen ? 

Was ist beim Brand ?*
Dein Pflanzenfilter vertrocknet wenn der leer ist. Bei Helix Material stirbt dir die Biologe. Fische liegen im trockenen.

*Baurecht in Bezug auf Schwimmgewässer ?*
Musst du ein nicht Schimmerbereich haben. Zaun etc. Wenn bei dir der Dorftrottel oder Nachbarskind ertrinkt. Hast mächtig Ärger am Hals. Dein Gelände sieht ziemlich offen aus.



julian.k. schrieb:


> der doch muss mindestens eine ständige kapazität von etwa 450m3 aufweisen. eine pufferzone soll das volumen im notfall auf 725m3 steigern können


Man könnte doch den Löschteich 450m3 groß machen. Dann bleiben dir noch 275m3 für dein Schwimmteich 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ippo


----------



## julian.k. (13. Sep. 2020)

wenn ich das alles so genau wüsste würde ich hier nicht nach hilfe fragen  

da ich schon ein technikfreak bin, hätte ich gern weniger arbeit mit pflanzen. ich will am teich keine täglichen arbeiten durchführen müssen. auch die mass vom schwimmteich sind mir relativ egal solange er sinnvoll erhalten bleibt. beim reinen schwimmteich denke ich so um die 100m3 mit folie ausgelegt. evtl am rand eine kurze flachwasserzone für pflanzen. diese sollte jedoch nicht die aufgabe haben den teich zu reinigen. 
aber wie gesagt wenn der aufwand und die kosten überschaubar sind dann kann er auch 200m3 haben. 
dass ich die 450m3 sauber halte und auch mit dem drainage wasser zurecht komme schließ ich mittlerweile aus. 
wenn fische dann koi, und das 10 stück? das bleibt dann auch bei schwimmteich. 
nja klar ist für mich wenn man schon bis zum grund sieht und keine starke trübung ist. 

zur folie hab ich mich noch nicht informiert.. vielleicht kann mir wer ratschläge geben? 
also solls zum brand kommen nehm ich es in kauf dass hier evtl paar pflanzen vertrocknen, dann haben wir sowieso andere sorgen aber über das sollte man nicht sprechen. 
das gelände wird danach angepasst und sowieso eingezäunt. 
wenn ich zeit habe zeichne ich eine ganz grobe skizze wie ich glaube es könnte funktionieren. 
Danke.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Eternit? Von wann ist das? Wie alt? Früher war es aus "Asbest-Zement";


Nur mal so. Asbest-Zement ist ungefährlich solange man es nicht bricht, schneidet oder sonstwie kaputt macht.
Selbst alte Trinkwasserleitungen gehen durch Asbest-Zement. Da wird nix abgespühlt.


----------



## Throphol (27. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Viele Naturschwimmteiche baut Naturagard.
> Die arbeit mit den Pflanzenfiltern ist aber auch nicht ohne.



Hi Norbert,

Du hast diese Firma nun schon so oft ins Spiel gebracht, aber den richtigen Namen kennst Du immer noch nicht. 
Dein Namensfetter nennt seinen Laden Naturagart mit "t".
Oder meinst Du gar einen anderen? Dann würde mich nicht mehr wundern warum Deine Teichtechnik ganz anders aufgebaut ist. 

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## Geisy (27. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf

Meine Technik sieht anders aus weil ich nicht mit oder nach Naturagart gebaut habe. Dafür habe ich viel zu hohen Fischbesatz.
Bei Schwimmteichen geht das aber ganz gut wenn man sich genau dran hält.

Gruß Norbert

P.S. werde hier nicht weiter auf deine Kommentare eingehen.


----------



## troll20 (27. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> P.S. werde hier nicht weiter auf deine Kommentare eingehen.


Leider scheint genau das sein Ziel zu sein.
Dabei kommen immer noch keine Fakten über das selbst geleistete, warum nur?
Muss wohl daran liegen dass andere als unwissend oder schlimmeres hinzustellen einfacher ist. Ohne eigentliche Kenntnisse von der benutzten Technik oder den angestrebten Zielen bzw. den Weg der dorthin führt.


----------



## Turbo (29. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Leider scheint genau das sein Ziel zu sein.


Lohnt nicht, das zu hinterfragen.
Auch da passt meine Lebensweisheit hervorragen.
Nimm was passt und vergiss den Rest.

Kann ich jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Passt für fast alles im Leben.

Lg Patrik


----------



## Throphol (2. Okt. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Leider scheint genau das sein Ziel zu sein.
> Dabei kommen immer noch keine Fakten über das selbst geleistete, warum nur?
> Muss wohl daran liegen dass andere als unwissend oder schlimmeres hinzustellen einfacher ist. Ohne eigentliche Kenntnisse von der benutzten Technik oder den angestrebten Zielen bzw. den Weg der dorthin führt.




Troll,

ich habe hier im Forum schon mehrfach davon gesprochen, dass ich den Luftheber- Helix-Filter von Norbert Klasse finde. Darum geht es nicht.
Mir fällt aber auf, dass er immer wieder Naturagart ins Spiel bringt; selbst diese Technik aber längst aus seinem Teich verbannt har. Warum wohl? weil sie ganz offensichtlich nicht funktioniert hat.  "Nicht konsequent angewendet", "geht nicht bei Fischbesatz"... das sind die Antworten. Ok - aber warum preist er sie dann immer noch und immer wieder an?  
"Fakten über das selbst geleistete", wenn das an mich gerichtet ist, kann ich nur fragen : worum geht es Dir? Ich bin schon ein paar Jahre alt, habe so manches geleistet und in Sachen Teich viele Erfahrungen gemacht. Schon 30 Jahre lang. Das Ergebnis habe ich hier vorgestellt. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen und zu tun. Es muss keiner nachmachen.


----------



## Geisy (2. Okt. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> selbst diese Technik aber längst aus seinem Teich verbannt har. Warum wohl? weil sie ganz offensichtlich nicht funktioniert hat.



Ich hab doch nur den Bodenablauf von Naturagart verbaut und muß dir widersprechen, der funktioniert noch.

Erzähl uns doch mal von deinen schlechten Erfahrungen mit dem Naturagartsystem weil du ständig so dagegen schimpfst oder vermutest du nur das es nicht funktionieren kann?

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Turbo (2. Okt. 2020)

Wolf
Weshalb auch immer so angriffig. Hast doch einen schönen Teich und allen Grund glücklich und zufrieden zu sein. 
Aber immer bei Deinen Beiträgen habe ich das Gefühl, das du dem ein oder anderen ans Bein pissen willst. 
Wir sind doch alle erwachsen. Jeder hat das ein oder andere mit seinem Garten und dem Teich erlebt und das ganze ganz gut gemeistert. 
Hier im Teichforum leben wir ein gemütliches, kollegiales Miteinander und das ist super so. 
Wünsche allen eine tolle Zeit.


----------



## Throphol (5. Okt. 2020)

Will doch hin und wieder nur etwas Schwung reinbringen - bin sonst ganz friedlich

Werde mich jetzt e etwas zurückhalten. Noch keinen Monat dabei und schon viele zu viele Beiträge. Wo soll das hinführen?


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Will doch hin und wieder nur etwas Schwung reinbringen - bin sonst ganz friedlich
> 
> Werde mich jetzt e etwas zurückhalten. Noch keinen Monat dabei und schon viele zu viele Beiträge. Wo soll das hinführen?



Ne, ne schreib ruhig weiter, es ist interessant mal andere Wege zu lesen, ob sie jetzt zum allgemeinen Ziel führen oder angenommen werden ist Zweit rangig. 

Ich finde es gut wenn jeder seine eigene Philosophie hat und andere Wege geht.
Das zeugt von Esprit und eigenes Denken und nicht nur von nachahmen. 
Eventuell nicht so direkt schreiben. 
Etwas sachter tut es auch.


----------

